# Questions - trying to learn about HR44



## awalt (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi all,

I am trying to get up to speed on the HR44 so by the time it's available in my area, I can make an informed decision to upgrade. Thanks in advance for your help, as I have a few questions; I have been trying to read everything but there are some gaps in my knowledge.

I currently have a Slimline-3 dish, all the HD channels (I think my dish was replaced to the Slimline-3 a few years ago when a slew of new HD channels came online). I have two HR20-700 receivers, both with external disks. It doe not appear to me I have any other active electronic devices inside the house, just cable and splitters to the TVs.

If I replace 1 HR20 with an HR44 only (no Genie) - do I need to replace anything else? Is this something I can swap out or is there a need for DirecTV to come out? (I am assuming I would buy (lease) it somewhere else, install, and call DirecTV to activate, although I realize it may make more sense to have DirecTV send me the HR44 as there may be a better deal in return for a 2 year commitment).

If I want Genie sharing, I assume I would get an HR44 and a C31 would replace the second HR20, is that correct? Is any equipment needed? It seems like this is the case where it's better to have DirecTV come out to do the install.

It appears to me the HR44 has a SATA connector for external disk. I realize I can't carry across old programs.

Is there anything else significant I should know, or anything I said that was incorrect here?

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

You must have an SWM dish/LNB. Do your current DVRs have one or two coax cables going to them? If two you will need to have the LNB replaced on the dish.

Regardless of where you obtain (lease) your HR44 (which is a Genie) you will have a 2-year commitment with DirecTV when you activate it. However, there is no guarantee you will get an HR44 if you order from DirecTV, you could get an HR34. Both are considered to be Genies.

The Genie and HR20 can see/share programs with each other. You don't have to get a C31/41 to replace the second HR20 if you don't want to. But you can go that way also, it will work just fine.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

If you do have SWM already, then it can certainly be a self install. Otherwise, it's something I'd have DirecTV do.


----------



## awalt (Jul 30, 2007)

I have two cables going into the 2 SAT-IN connectors on the back of the DVR. SO that means the LNB will be replaced by a SWM, is that the right terminology?

In that case it sounds like DirecTV install is the wisest way to go.

What's the best link to go to where I can read a little about configuration/setup instructions on the HR44 so I can learn a little more?

Thanks!


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

You can keep the HR20 in service and use it with the Genie as it is a SWM capable receiver. Going with a directv upgrade to your setup would be a wise choice.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

And I'd keep the HR20 instead of going to a client. 2 more tuners and 300 gb recording space at the same monthly charge.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

awalt said:


> What's the best link to go to where I can read a little about configuration/setup instructions on the HR44 so I can learn a little more?
> 
> Thanks!


You can start here

www.directv.com/manuals and choose Genie HR34/HR44


----------



## awalt (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## linflas (Feb 9, 2006)

dennisj00 said:


> And I'd keep the HR20 instead of going to a client. 2 more tuners and 300 gb recording space at the same monthly charge.


Much like the OP I am trying to get familiar with this new technology before calling DTV. My current setup is 1 HR20-700, 1 H21-100, and 1 R15-300 that until last week was being used with a standard def TV in the bedroom. I now have a new HD set in there so want to replace that DVR with something that supports HD so this seems like the time to also make the change to a Genie as well. From what I am reading here the LNB on my Slimline dish will have to be replaced to support the new SWM system. What actually distributes the signals from the 5 tuners on the HR44, do the runs all have to originate from the back of the HR44 or does everything connect to whatever replaces my current multiswitch in my existing system? If I keep the HR20 what would it connect to? Will the H21 work with the whole home setup as well? Most importantly does the HR44 have dual live buffer enabled?


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

In 25 words or less, your lnb will be changed to a Swim with support for 8 tuners. One coax from the lnb will be used to feed a 4 or 8 way splitter placed where your multiswitch is now. One coax to each H/HR. Terminate any unused ports.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

H21 will work fine with Whole Home. The only H box that won't is the H20. HR44 does dual live buffers, but only dual (people have asked if they can have 5 running).


----------



## linflas (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks much for the good info, sounds like this would be a very easy switch for me as the cabling is all run and I'll end up with some unused now that they no longer require hookups for each tuner. Now if I just had the inside scoop on when the HR44 will be available in Northern Virginia...


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

"Very very soon"


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Stuart Sweet said:


> "Very very soon"


Hmmm, that sounds much quicker then when I use *soon* :lol:


----------



## wesg (May 31, 2013)

Live buffer on the HR34 and HR44 does not work like previous HR receivers. It is very sporatic and may or may not be there when you think it should. If you use double play you can keep buffering 2 channels as long as you do not turnoff receiver, or watch a program on list that was on same channel you are buffering. Your present dish may work as long as it is HD capable and you move all 4 leads to a SWM 16 then from SWM 16 hook HR44 direct to one output and a 8 splitter to other output and hook all your other hd receivers to the 8 splitter. You will need powerbox to send power to the SWM 16 via RG6. If you want internet you can also wire a deca from your router to the 8 switch (RG6) and now all receivers will have int. (I have 13 tuners running in above scenario 1 HR44 (5 tuners) and 4 other HR receivers (8 tuners) plus whole home & internet on all)


----------



## Stevies3 (Jul 22, 2004)

dennisj00 said:


> Terminate any unused ports.


Does the unused input (coax input #2 with a swm setup) on a HR unit need to be terminated?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

No. Just on the splitter.


----------



## Stevies3 (Jul 22, 2004)

wesg said:


> Your present dish may work as long as it is HD capable and you move all 4 leads to a SWM 16 then from SWM 16 hook HR44 direct to one output and a 8 splitter to other output and hook all your other hd receivers to the 8 splitter. You will need powerbox to send power to the SWM 16 via RG6.


Is it requred that the HR44 be connected directly to the SWM16? Can a spliiter be used?


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Yes, you can use a splitter. The 44 uses 5 of the 8 tuners, so a two--way could also supply a HR2x or just leave one port terminated.


----------



## wesg (May 31, 2013)

You can use 2 8x splitters off of the SWM 16 but if you do you should run the Genie to one of the 8x splitters and all other receivers to the other 8x splitter. Try to keep the Genie to its own source. All my receivers (4 HR 2 series) and HR44, whole home and internet work great when hooked up as per my previous post.


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

A few related questions:

I am getting a Genie installed; already have SWM-16 and the WholeHome setup.
The Genie will give me 16 total tuners, filling up the SWM.
I also have a dead HR20 not counted among the 16 tuners, plus at least one more HR20 that shows signs of imminent failure and is on the SWM. I have the protection plan.

1) Am I correct that if I try to upgrade the dead HR20 (still active on my receiver list, but not functional), DirecTV will not send me another Genie (limit of one per account)? 

2) If I upgrade the HR20 to another HR, will DirecTV provide the hookup under the protection plan to give me more than 16 tuners? 

3) What is the recommended method for adding tuners 17+, so I know if the installer is doing it right? Are there any key phrases to use when ordering the upgrade to make sure the requirements of the install get correctly noted?


----------



## wesg (May 31, 2013)

My understanding is that you are maxed out at 16 tuners if you want to keep whole home on all receivers. That would be a SWM 16 going to 2 8x splitters. Is you hook the Genie to one 8x splitter that will use 5 tuner slots and leave 3 for one more HR (2) series. If you want to have more receivers in you home say genie (5) tuners and 6 hr2 series receivers (17 tuners total) you would have to disable a tuner on one or two of the 6 HR2 'series receivers to make total 15 or 16 active tuners. You could still use all receivers but 1 or 2 would only be using 1 tuner instead of 2. If you go to SWM 32 you will not have whole home on all receivers, SWM 32 is usually for apartments to divide into 4 8X splitters providing 8 tuners to four different apartments. My understating is that only one Genie per household at this time.


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks. 
If I wanted to add an HR (18 tuners total), could I set it up so that 2-4 tuners would be on one WholeHome system, and the remaining 14-16 on another? If that's not possible, could I have 16 on one WH setup, with the "extra" DVR functioning just as a standalone unit? How would either of these options be configured from the SWM-16 I have now, and would DirecTV provide the additional equipment (splitters, etc.) necessary?



wesg said:


> My understanding is that you are maxed out at 16 tuners if you want to keep whole home on all receivers. That would be a SWM 16 going to 2 8x splitters. Is you hook the Genie to one 8x splitter that will use 5 tuner slots and leave 3 for one more HR (2) series. If you want to have more receivers in you home say genie (5) tuners and 6 hr2 series receivers (17 tuners total) you would have to disable a tuner on one or two of the 6 HR2 'series receivers to make total 15 or 16 active tuners. You could still use all receivers but 1 or 2 would only be using 1 tuner instead of 2. If you go to SWM 32 you will not have whole home on all receivers, SWM 32 is usually for apartments to divide into 4 8X splitters providing 8 tuners to four different apartments. My understating is that only one Genie per household at this time.


----------



## wesg (May 31, 2013)

In theory I don't think the amount of receivers matters as much as the # on tuners (16 max) so you could hook up 16 hr's as long as you just used 1 tuner per receiver. So if you have a Genie (34 or 44) and the used 5 tuners in theory (untested) you could hook up 11 more HR(2 series receivers) as long as you set each one to use one tuner only (under satellite setup) or any combination per receiver as long as you do not exceed 16. All I know is I have 4 series 2 HR"s running 8 tuners and a Genie 44 running 5 tuners for a total of 13 tuners and all is fine. If I added a 2nd 8x splitter+ I should be able to add 2 more receivers one using 2 tuners and one using 1 tuner but again theory only, (you can not have more than 8 tuners per 8x splitter).


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks again.

To clarify:

I can't have 16 tuners operating on WholeHome system plus several other tuners not connected to WholeHome? I thought I've seen posts from subscribers with well more than 16 tuners.

What's the purpose of the 8x splitter? Can't I just connect the Genie, 5 HRs and 1 H to the ports on my SWM16?


----------



## wesg (May 31, 2013)

The SWM 16 only has to ports out Swm1 and Swm. Each of those would go to an 8 splitter giving you 16 total ports to hook wires to, but with the one wire system if you hooked up 4 HR's you will fill that switches capacity for tuners & 4 ports would be unfilled. (remember in old system you had to run 2 wires for each hr. Do you have a phone # where we could talk.


----------



## wesg (May 31, 2013)

If you want to talk about SWM16, HR44 etc send phone # to [email protected]


----------



## MercurialIN (Jul 17, 2006)

I hope that it is okay for me to jump in on this thread. I ordered a Genie which will be installed tomorrow because ever since the last national release my DVR's have been almost unusable and since the problems had been on going for almost a month and it seemed that it was mostly the HR24's that people were reporting similar issues with I decided since I've been interested in the Genie that maybe it was time to upgrade.

My current setup involves Slimline 3S, two TV's one HD, one SD. I have a total of three DVR's. Two HR24-100's and one HR24-500. One of the 100's and the 500 are both hooked up to the living room HD TV along with an AM21. The other 100 is hooked up to the master bedroom SD TV also along with an AM21. My DVR's are coax connected.

Where my confusion comes in, is that I was under the impression that I would be giving up the HR24's and in their place would be the Genie in one room and a client in the other room. I was told by customer service that if I went with that that I would only have trick play capability in the room with the actual Genie. That where the client is I would no longer be able to fast forward, rewind or pause recorded shows. That doesn't make sense to me but I am not familiar with how the Genie/client work.

I was told that I would be deactivating one HR 24 and the Genie would go there, likely in the master bedroom. Then keep the two HR24's in the living room and that they would work with the Genie, INSTEAD of getting a client and thus I'd have trick play available in the living room.

Does this make sense? I mean I'd be happy to keep the two HR24's because that would just give me that much additional recording space and I wouldn't have to give up all the shows currently recorded on those two DVR's but can that idea really work? Would appreciate any input on this. Thank you.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

A client can trickplay recorded shows, as well as pause/rewind live. Getting a client would not really change trickplay over a DVR. What a client can do that a DVR can't do is set something to record on the Genie, access the Genie's history/to do list or series manager.


----------



## wesg (May 31, 2013)

OK,I believe someone answered the client info,I do not have a client in my system I have the HR44 (Genie) in my fam room attached to my main HD tv. I also have an hr24 in fam room, HR24 in Mstr Bed, HR23 in office and office, and HR20 in living room. They all work together on whole home (list shows all recordings) It takes time or Money to accumulate receivers so if you don't mind $6.99 charge per xtra receiver I would keep them and not use your recorded stuff. *** as per other posts herein you would have to have a SWM 16 system to run more than a Genie and 1 xtra HDDRV (=7 tuners) I am running 13 tuners.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Does the unused input (coax input #2 with a swm setup) on a HR unit need to be terminated?


Never


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

I just got upgraded to the HR44 a few days ago, and before I had the upgrade I had Zinwell multiswitch feeding 4 receivers with dual coax to each DVR except the HD receiver, after the upgrade they added a SWM 16 multiswitch and removed the Zinwell since it went over the 8 tuner limit, also a 8way green label splitter using 5 ports (1 going to the swm 16) with the other 3 with terminator caps, and power inserter on the Genie, Just in case anybody want to know what to expect when getting the Genie and SWM upgrade.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

With regard to splitters - the best advice is to use the smallest size needed to do the job. If you are only going to hook up two receivers, then use a 2-way splitter not an 8-way. If you don't need the extra 3 tuner capacity, you can certainly connect a Genie directly to an SWM8 or to one side of an SWM16 without a splitter.

With regard to whole-home over 16 tuners. It can be done, but there is a limit on how many units will work (and I don't recall what it is). There are both supported and unsupported (by DirecTV) ways to accomplish whole-home in larger installations. If you do it yourself, you can bridge two whole-home systems through your router or switch pushing traffic onto your LAN. This may or may not work satisfactorily for you depending on several factors. There are several posts in another thread about bridging whole-home between two SWM16's, or between various modules of an SWM32 staying within the DECA cloud.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

I have 4 receivers: HR44,HR24,H24 and D12 so I'm not sure how it should be connected.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

acostapimps said:


> I have 4 receivers: HR44,HR24,H24 and D12 so I'm not sure how it should be connected.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


I would probably put the HR44 on one leg of an SWM16 (no splitter), and all of the others on the other leg (with a 4-way splitter, one output terminated).


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

I think that's how it's connected from what I see except its not a 4-way, but that's how it was installed on the outside. This is all new to me as I just got upgraded.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## wesg (May 31, 2013)

My understanding is that all open ends should be have terminators for best results.


----------



## wesg (May 31, 2013)

My internet system seems to be hooked up different than most I see talked about. There are 2 SWM outs on the SWM16 switch (SWM1 and SWM2) in between them is where the rg6 power insert line goes (PWR) then SWM1 goes to my HR44 (Genie) SWM2 goes to and 8x splitter with 2 HR24's an HR23 and an HR20 hooked to that 8x switch and terminators on 2 open ports. The last port goes from my router to a Deca box thru R6 to that last port on the 8x switch this puts internet on all of my receivers. So I am running 13 tuners and I could change SWM 1 to another 8X switch and move my HR44 there and add 3 more tuners (not receivers) there. You can not run more than 16 tuners on this system you can gave and given # of receivers as long as keep the tuners to 16 which means you may have to turn some tuners off (Satellite setup gives you this option - 1 tuner or 2)


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

wesg said:


> My understanding is that you are maxed out at 16 tuners if you want to keep whole home on all receivers...


It is possible to have more than 16 tuners and still have whole home working across all receivers. You would need 2 SWM16s, 4 wideband splitters (to split the dish feeds to each SWM) and diplexers (or 2 CCKs) to link the two DECA clouds together. In any event, the whole home software doesn't work well with more than 8 DVRs (however, you can have more non-DVR receivers). So, for example, you can have 7 HR2X DVRs, and a Genie, for a total of 19 tuners, and still be under the 8 DVR limit. Or, you have 7 HR2X DVRs, a Genie, and 5 H2X receivers (a total of 24 tuners).

See the Solid Signal whitepaper for more information: http://forums.solidsignal.com/docs/Multiswitch%20White%20Paper.pdf

NOTE: This is not an official DirecTV supported configuration.


----------



## MercurialIN (Jul 17, 2006)

Have an installer due out today to install the Genie. It will be replacing my HR24-500, I have an AM21 also. I am guessing that I will have to give up the AM21 although I really hate to give up OTA, but I was told that it will not work with the Genie. Is this true? Because I'd love to keep the AM21. Thanks.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

lucky13 said:


> 16 receivers is that limit currently. tuners is another matter entirely. I run dual SWM16s with a Genie, 7 other DVRs, 2 HD receivers, and 2 clients in a whole home set up.
> 
> The SWM 16 has 2 8 tuner ports (a SWM8 has 2 ports serving up to its total of 8 capacity (it has a 2way spliiter built in)
> 
> ...


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

At the risk of further confusion, regarding limitations:

Maximum number of tuners per SWM segment = 8 (not to be confused with SWM ports - a SWM 8 is a single segment with a built in 2 way splitter)

Maximum number of receivers per coaxial LAN (aka DECA cloud) = 16

Maximum number of DVRs per Whole Home network = 8 (you can have more, but only 8 show up in your playlist)

Note that if you use ethernet, any receivers attached to that ethernet only do not count as part of the coaxial LAN. Also, two coaxial LANs can be bridged by ethernet.


----------



## MercurialIN (Jul 17, 2006)

Just had my HR34-700 installed after the dish was changed from a Slimline 3S to the SWM 16 and noticed under settings on all of my DVR's it still reads, Slimline 3S. Is it supposed to read SWM16 now?

And does it matter one way or another? I have three HR24's plus the HR34. If that makes a difference.

Also I noticed when I checked my Directv account it lists the Genie as "disconnected" under where it says "status" for each DVR, all of the HR24's say "connected" under status. Not certain why that the Genie says disconnected.

I'm guessing it might be because the Genie was just installed today? And the Genie seems to be working just fine so not certain if it showing as "disconnected" is really an issue to be concerned with.

Sorry for asking so many questions but would rather ask them here then call Customer Service if I don't have to. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

MercurialIN said:


> Have an installer due out today to install the Genie. It will be replacing my HR24-500, I have an AM21 also. I am guessing that I will have to give up the AM21 although I really hate to give up OTA, but I was told that it will not work with the Genie. Is this true? Because I'd love to keep the AM21. Thanks.


you can indeed use the AM21 with the Genie


----------



## sbl (Jul 21, 2007)

I replaced an HR21-700 today with an HR44-500. The HR21 had a DECA being fed by a CCK - I just took the DECA out of the picture and it seems to work fine. The DirecTV rep I spoke with for activation, though, told me that if I fed the HR44 from the CCK that the network wouldn't work. That does not seem to be the case, but I was wondering if I had missed anything. My other DVR is a THR22, so whole-home exchanges aren't an issue, but I do use the iPad app (which does see the HR44.)


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

I think I'm going to go with 16 tuners--HR44, 2 DVRs with one set to one tuner, plus one Genie off one spltitter, 4 DVRs off the other splitter,
I already have a Slimline5 dish (4 cables coming in) plus a SWM16.
My current WholeHome is through DECA modules at each box. Will this work for the Genie, or will the installer need to hook up a new CCK?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I think I'm going to go with 16 tuners--HR44, 2 DVRs with one set to one tuner, plus one Genie off one spltitter, 4 DVRs off the other splitter,
I already have a Slimline5 dish (4 cables coming in) plus a SWM16.
My current WholeHome is through DECA modules at each box. Will this work for the Genie, or will the installer need to hook up a new CCK?


Yep, your set up will work with the Genie


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## wesg (May 31, 2013)

I'm not sure DTV will let you have 2 Genie's on same account??


----------



## wesg (May 31, 2013)

If your talking about just 1 Genie that setup should work as I am running close to what you are describing (I have 13 tuners and could add 2 more DRVs one using 2 tuners and the other using 1 tuner. (I would just have to add my other 8x switch back into the system)


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

wesg said:


> I'm not sure DTV will let you have 2 Genie's on same account??


They don't as of today. I ordered the HR44 from WeaKnees & when I called to activate it the guy told me that he wasn't able to with the HR34 active. He had to deactivate it first. I was aware of that before I placed my order but it's worth it -- the HR44 is, as of right now at least, way faster than the HR34.


----------

